# Bible Software - Open Source or Propietary?



## jandrusk

Just wanted to see how many PB folks out there are using Open Source Bible software such as Xiphos or OpenLP or propietary software such as Logos. By Open Source I mean software that is provided without a financial cost.


----------



## Edward

jandrusk said:


> By Open Source I mean software that is provided without a financial cost.



There is a difference.


----------



## Wayne

Using both the Olive Tree app (free portions) and also bought BibleWorks back in 2008 (remains sufficient for my purposes).


----------



## KMK

I use Bibledesktop for Mac. (Open source)

I used to use e-sword when I was tied down to a PC desktop.


----------



## VictorBravo

Old version of e-sword with various Greek and Hebrew Bibles that you can't get anymore.

I should add e-sword is free but not open source.


----------



## DMcFadden

Accepting your definition of "open source" to mean "free," 

I have a number of proprietary packages: Logos, Quickverse, Wordsearch, Biblesoft, and Glo.
I also use e-Sword, Open Bible, and theWord. With all of the third party producers of FREE modules for e-Sword and theWord, my library of the first is now 2,867 and the second comes in at 2,784. Viva la FREE!!!


----------



## Edward

I use e-Sword, as noted, free but not open source.


----------



## AThornquist

I just downloaded BibleDesktop after seeing the name from Pastor Klein. I already like it a lot more than Eloquent, the garbage Mac version of e-Sword. Apparently BibleDesktop uses SWORD modules too, so I'm wondering if I can download various SWORD modules on the net and if they work irrespective of whether the OS is a Mac or Windows. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wynteriii

I was loaned a copy of Wordsearch 9, so this will be my first time using a Bible program. The prices seem expensive but I don't know. I prefer not using programs. Nothing beats cracking open books.


----------



## JP Wallace

I use Bibleworks on Wine/Mac. However I'm surprised that no one has mentioned The Word which is free (Don't know if its Opensource), it is VERY good. It is only for PC but on Wine emulator on Mac it does some things much better than Bibleworks - like copying and pasting Hebrew for a start. Also it is one of the few free packages that has pointed Greek and Hebrew texts.


----------



## Federbock

*Sv: Bible Software - Open Source or Propietary?*

I use Logos and Olive tree. I use them both on mac and android.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## JohnGill

AThornquist said:


> I just downloaded BibleDesktop after seeing the name from Pastor Klein. I already like it a lot more than Eloquent, the garbage Mac version of e-Sword. Apparently BibleDesktop uses SWORD modules too, so I'm wondering if I can download various SWORD modules on the net and if they work irrespective of whether the OS is a Mac or Windows. Any thoughts?



I never thought Eloquent was that bad, but I do agree that BibleDesktop is much better. The modules should work regardless of your OS.


----------



## JohnGill

JP Wallace said:


> I use Bibleworks on Wine/Mac. However I'm surprised that no one has mentioned The Word which is free (Don't know if its Opensource), it is VERY good. It is only for PC but on Wine emulator on Mac it does some things much better than Bibleworks - like copying and pasting Hebrew for a start. Also it is one of the few free packages that has pointed Greek and Hebrew texts.



I had never heard of it before now, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## jandrusk

AThornquist said:


> I just downloaded BibleDesktop after seeing the name from Pastor Klein. I already like it a lot more than Eloquent, the garbage Mac version of e-Sword. Apparently BibleDesktop uses SWORD modules too, so I'm wondering if I can download various SWORD modules on the net and if they work irrespective of whether the OS is a Mac or Windows. Any thoughts?


It should work as the modules are pretty much in plain text. I have actually accessed them directly using a text editor and the only markup they have are a few HTML type tags.


----------



## jandrusk

I use Xiphos for the following reasons:

1. It has a plethora of modules available in various categories (bibles, commentaries, devotions, maps).

2. I can use home grown modules that I may find edifying. 

3. I can write my own modules using a variety of methods should I desire to. 

4. Source code is provided, which is important to me as I'm a decent coder, which opens the door to more development. 

5. It's got a good IRC channel that I can consult when needed.

6. Last, but not least it's FREE!


----------



## Covenant Joel

I use Accordance for Mac and iPad.


----------



## jfschultz

jandrusk said:


> Just wanted to see how many PB folks out there are using Open Source Bible software such as Xiphos or OpenLP or proprietary software such as Logos. By Open Source I mean software that is provided without a financial cost.



Actually Open Source means that the computer program source code is publically available. Normally the open source license agreement includes a requirement that any changes that one makes is also to be openly shared. There are a number of proprietary Bible programs that are available for free with public domain Bible versions and the option to purchase works that are still in copyright. Olive Tree is an example of this.

When the iPhone first came out there was an effort in The Sword Project to produce an Open Source Bible program for the iPhone. The effort quickly died when it was realized that following the open source license agreement would violate the Apple development license agreement.


----------



## KMK

AThornquist said:


> I just downloaded BibleDesktop after seeing the name from Pastor Klein. I already like it a lot more than Eloquent, the garbage Mac version of e-Sword. Apparently BibleDesktop uses SWORD modules too, so I'm wondering if I can download various SWORD modules on the net and if they work irrespective of whether the OS is a Mac or Windows. Any thoughts?



I don't know much about modules because I prefer to use my Kindle for as much supplementary material as possible.


----------



## jandrusk

KMK said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just downloaded BibleDesktop after seeing the name from Pastor Klein. I already like it a lot more than Eloquent, the garbage Mac version of e-Sword. Apparently BibleDesktop uses SWORD modules too, so I'm wondering if I can download various SWORD modules on the net and if they work irrespective of whether the OS is a Mac or Windows. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about modules because I prefer to use my Kindle for as much supplementary material as possible.
Click to expand...


You could view modules like a book that are viewable within the bible software application.


----------



## jandrusk

jfschultz said:


> jandrusk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see how many PB folks out there are using Open Source Bible software such as Xiphos or OpenLP or proprietary software such as Logos. By Open Source I mean software that is provided without a financial cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Open Source means that the computer program source code is publically available. Normally the open source license agreement includes a requirement that any changes that one makes is also to be openly shared. There are a number of proprietary Bible programs that are available for free with public domain Bible versions and the option to purchase works that are still in copyright. Olive Tree is an example of this.
> 
> When the iPhone first came out there was an effort in The Sword Project to produce an Open Source Bible program for the iPhone. The effort quickly died when it was realized that following the open source license agreement would violate the Apple development license agreement.
Click to expand...


Which is why I refuse to use Apple or Microsoft programs outside of work where I"m required to.


----------



## jandrusk

Firebible is a Firefox add-on that allows you to access the Sword library right from your browser. 

FireBible | The Goan


----------



## davenporter

I use Accordance and Logos. And prefer the former.


----------



## KaphLamedh

Well E-Sword and SwordSearcher (some old version)


----------



## Zach

I like the simplicity of the Olive Tree App. I downloaded the ESV, the KJV, and the Westminster Leningrad Codex (because it was free and I'm only just beginning to learn a little bit of Hebrew) and it is very nice for Bible Study. I haven't bothered to get the App on my current MacBook because it will be replaced by a MacBook Air after it has fought the good fight of four years of college and I don't want to spend the money to upgrade to the newest version of OSX. If you use Olive Tree for desktop notes will it sync the notes to iPad and backup notes online?

Also, another reason I love Olive Tree are the free books. I'm currently reading _All of Grace_ by Spurgeon and have _The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment_ by Burroughs lined up and both were free on Olive Tree.


----------



## Broadus

I primarily use Logos, now version 5. I have BibleWorks 7 and WordSearch, but nothing works for me like Logos. I also have e-Sword, but e-Sword is not free if you venture much outside of free domain resources. It is, though, quite good.

I've spent a good bit of money with Logos, primarily for copyrighted resources that typically were less expensive than their paper counterparts. I've gotten quite a few free and inexpensive books. And then, too, some things are quite expensive. I bought the NICOT/NT set on sale for $1K. Not cheap, but a good price.


----------



## Curt

There are many web-based Bible study programs, including Greek and Hebrew Bibles and resources. I use these rather than downloading software, free or otherwise.


----------



## Curt

jandrusk said:


> Firebible is a Firefox add-on that allows you to access the Sword library right from your browser.



OK, I bit. I thought I might try this. Immediately recognized that it simply isn't the way I do things. Now I can't get rid of it. Any suggestions? Using MacBook with OS 10.7.5.


----------



## fredtgreco

Curt said:


> jandrusk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firebible is a Firefox add-on that allows you to access the Sword library right from your browser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I bit. I thought I might try this. Immediately recognized that it simply isn't the way I do things. Now I can't get rid of it. Any suggestions? Using MacBook with OS 10.7.5.
Click to expand...

Can't you go to Add-Ons in Firefox and remove it? I know you can easily on a PC, but don't know what Buddhist contortions you need to go through to change anything on a Mac.


----------



## Curt

fredtgreco said:


> Can't you go to Add-Ons in Firefox and remove it? I know you can easily on a PC, but don't know what Buddhist contortions you need to go through to change anything on a Mac.



I knew I could count on you, Fred. All it took was one Samadhi.


----------



## reaganmarsh

DMcFadden said:


> Accepting your definition of "open source" to mean "free,"



Offered in the same spirit: 

For freebies: I have e-Sword, Wordsearch and Glo (freebies from my days working a second job in Christian bookstore), Libronix (a $5 gift from my wife, so it counts as free!), and the freebiblesoftware.com version of Quickverse. 

For paid: I purchased a $5 add-on for Libronix, so it does double-duty; and I was surprised with a Puritan Hard Drive last year by a generous family in our congregation. On my old computer from seminary days, I have a copy of PC Study Bible; my father-in-law gave me one of his licenses. 

E-sword and the Puritan Hard Drive are my favorites. Libronix has never really appealed to me. But I'm old-school; I still write my sermons longhand on yellow legal pads before typing them up, and I much prefer a physical book to an electronic one.


----------



## Wynteriii

What software, both open and priced, has the most free add-ons/modules/books?


----------



## jandrusk

Wynteriii said:


> What software, both open and priced, has the most free add-ons/modules/books?


Since I only use Open Source software I can only recommend any the variants of the SWORD project. During my pre-Open Source days I did use e-sword a lot and I remember it having a lot of modules as well. I'm planning on writing a number of new modules for the SWORD project.


----------



## TheElk

I used to use E-Sword but switched to theWord. I can't say enough good things about theWord. It is amazing.


----------



## Broadus

I don't know much about theWord. Why do you call it amazing? Just curious.


----------



## TheElk

Broadus said:


> I don't know much about theWord. Why do you call it amazing? Just curious.



A few reasons why I like it...
1. You can install it to one directory, making it portable. I can copy my entire theWord directory and paste it onto a USB stick and take it with me.
2. The functions that are available and how customizable it is.
3. Layouts can easily be created, such as a Greek Exegesis Layout (Exegesis and TheWord).
4. There is a forum that sees a lot of activity (theWord - Index page). The author frequents the forum and adds features that the users want.
5. I think it is faster and more aesthetic than E-Sword.
6. It is quite easy for a user to build a new module and share it with the community.


----------



## Broadus

Thanks. I take it that its value is found in utilizing public domain works, right? That's not a criticism, because a lot of those have tremendous value.


----------



## APuritansMind

I use Logos for Windows and iPad.


----------



## DMcFadden

Yes, it is loaded with public domain works. My theWord list runs to nearly 3,000 volumes.

But, it has some very fine "for purchase" works as well. And, as Brent said, it is VERY easy to use and quite customizable.
BDAG - A Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament and Other Early Christian Literature, 3rd edition (BDAG) 
Eerdmans Dictionary of the Bible (EDB) 
New American Standard Exchaustive Concordance (NASEC) 
Theological Dictionary of the New Testament, Abridged in One Volume (TDNTa) 
Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament (TWOT) 
IVP Bible Background Commentary, New Testament (IVPNT) 
IVP Bible Background Commentary, Old Testament (IVPOT) 
NICNT: The Epistle to the Romans (NIC/Romans) 
Bible Panorama (revised 2nd edition), The (BBlPnrm) 
Expository Notes of Dr. Thomas L. Constable, The (Constable) 

My proprietary software (e.g., Libronix, WordSearch, Biblesoft, etc.) is great. But, somehow the free software such as eSword and theWord appeal to me on several levels and are VERY easy to use.


----------



## Gord

I have used public domaine, but I have also used proprietary. My laptop currently has SwordSearcher, Logos (4 Study), WordSearch 10 and BibleTime 9. They all have their own idiosyncrasies of good and bad. WordSearch is my favorite, and BibleTime is slowly growing on me as my knowledge of Greek improves, I find it very helpful with that.


----------

